# Women athletes all boobless!



## Penny Less (4 August 2012)

Most of the women seem to be flatchested. The swimmers especially, if this is due to their hi tech cozzies,I suggest all you large boobed riders who are always looking for a good bra, get one of these swimsuits !


----------



## Cedars (4 August 2012)

Surely its because boobs are essential fatty tissue - when your body is at its limit, there won't be much left behind!


----------



## Mrs B (4 August 2012)

alma said:



			Most of the women seem to be flatchested. The swimmers especially, if this is due to their hi tech cozzies,I suggest all you large boobed riders who are always looking for a good bra, get one of these swimsuits !
		
Click to expand...

Mostly, because at that level of fitness, they ARE flat chested.


----------



## Penny Less (4 August 2012)

Hmm suppose so, the discus throwers are bigger though !  So you all know the answer now to  alleviate bouncing boobs!


----------



## StrawberryFish (4 August 2012)

Are we really looking at these amazing athletes, at the pinnacle of their sports and discussing the size of their breasts?! 
Is that the real measure of a woman?


----------



## MerrySherryRider (4 August 2012)

StrawberryFish said:



			Are we really looking at these amazing athletes, at the pinnacle of their sports and discussing the size of their breasts?! 
Is that the real measure of a woman?
		
Click to expand...

Quite agree. I'd rather talk about the male swimmers. 

Send one round. Gift wrapped please.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (4 August 2012)

@ Horse rider- as long as I can have one as well although there are certain members of our gold medal winning pursuit cyclists from last night that I wouldn't mind either


----------



## Double_choc_lab (4 August 2012)

StrawberryFish said:



			Are we really looking at these amazing athletes, at the pinnacle of their sports and discussing the size of their breasts?! 
Is that the real measure of a woman?
		
Click to expand...

I think this just proves that to be successful and fit you don't need big boobs.  Perhaps Jordan et al should take note.


----------



## tasel (4 August 2012)

So the solution to getting my boobies smaller is breaking world records in athletics? Cool, will get down to it now... or maybe I'll just have another piece of chocolate instead. 

And yes... the male swimmers... their bodies... *faint*


----------



## npage123 (4 August 2012)

Built for speed, not for comfort


----------



## benson21 (4 August 2012)

And did you see the mens rowing?  mens x4 GB won, austrailia in2nd but it was a bloke in bronze medal position, well....i am sure he must of had something stufed down his shorts!!!


----------



## Alec Swan (4 August 2012)

You can moan about me all you like,  and I'm sorry,  but muscly and titless birds really don't work for me,  AT ALL. 

These same athletes,  also have the most drum tight arses imaginable,  muscular thighs with which they can crack AND shell walnuts,  and they have a decided waddle.

Give me the less than perfect. 

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (4 August 2012)

StrawberryFish said:



			Are we really looking at these amazing athletes, at the pinnacle of their sports and discussing the size of their breasts?! 
Is that the real measure of a woman?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely.  Well done,  I lacked the courage. 

Alec.


----------



## micramadam (4 August 2012)

Thanks Alec. This really made me laugh.


----------



## tasel (4 August 2012)

npage123 said:



			Built for speed, not for comfort 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

What? The swimsuit or the male swimmers??


----------



## Lami (4 August 2012)

Did someone mention packets...
http://now-here-this.timeout.com/2012/08/03/pants-what-a-great-olympic-package/


----------



## npage123 (4 August 2012)

tasel said:



			What? The swimsuit or the male swimmers?? 

Click to expand...

LOL!  I was referring to the body shape of the majority of female athletes


----------



## Marydoll (5 August 2012)

I want ennis's abs, that is a core to die for lol


----------



## tasel (5 August 2012)

npage123 said:



			LOL!  I was referring to the body shape of the majority of female athletes 

Click to expand...

 My mind was being naughty it seems...


----------



## StrawberryFields1 (5 August 2012)

Watching the running today I was wondering - how do the women get 6 packs?

Personally I admire their bodies for being so healthy and fit but asthetically not very pleasing.


----------



## SusannaF (5 August 2012)

Ah, women! Never forget that your primary duty on this earth is to fit a cookiecutter notion of  what is attractive in the 21st century Western world. It's not enough to be brilliant, you also have to have a specific kind of nork


----------



## gemin1eye (5 August 2012)

StrawberryFish said:



			Are we really looking at these amazing athletes, at the pinnacle of their sports and discussing the size of their breasts?! 
Is that the real measure of a woman?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this. Can't believe this is what the OP chose to make a thread about - never mind the fact that every single one of them is acheiving something incredible that most of us will never be capable of, they've got little boobs.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (5 August 2012)

Cedars said:



			Surely its because boobs are essential fatty tissue - when your body is at its limit, there won't be much left behind!
		
Click to expand...




StrawberryFish said:



			Are we really looking at these amazing athletes, at the pinnacle of their sports and discussing the size of their breasts?! 
Is that the real measure of a woman?
		
Click to expand...

Both of these......

Competitive swimmers wear their costumes at least one size smaller sometimes 2 - it compresses things and increases your streamlining - boobs are not conducive to going fast.


----------



## Penny Less (5 August 2012)

Sorry all, this was meant to be a light hearted observation, dont fret yourselves! I try to have a sense of humour!


----------



## tasel (5 August 2012)

alma said:



			Sorry all, this was meant to be a light hearted observation, dont fret yourselves! I try to have a sense of humour!
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry... I get it.

In all seriousness, I personally would like to lose a bit up there though because as a rider, if you're not the slimmest, it's actually better to be bottom heavy than top heavy for balance purposes. I know it's seen as more attractive to have boobs... but for riding, they're really not practical!!!

Now back to oggling swimmers' bodies...


----------



## Stilldreamin' (5 August 2012)

When I lost weight my chest vanished- I soon cheered up when I found how much more comfortable riding was without 'the girls'. The best sports bra barely kept them in line before...!!


----------



## DragonSlayer (5 August 2012)

Stilldreamin' said:



			When I lost weight my chest vanished- I soon cheered up when I found how much more comfortable riding was without 'the girls'. The best sports bra barely kept them in line before...!!
		
Click to expand...

~snorts!~


----------



## typekitty (5 August 2012)

Boobs = fat. 

If you are an elite athlete with bulk (heavier weight Judo/boxer, hammer throw, shot put), you'll have boobs.

If you are an elite athlete with a low body fat percentage (runners, swimmers), you won't have boobs.

I thought that was obvious?


----------



## Penny Less (5 August 2012)

See previous post!


----------



## stencilface (5 August 2012)

I'd love to be more flat chested, boobs do not lend themselves to athleticism. I'll just tuck into my eton mess and think about going runnin tmrw....


----------



## joeanne (5 August 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			You can moan about me all you like,  and I'm sorry,  but muscly and titless birds really don't work for me,  AT ALL. 

These same athletes,  also have the most drum tight arses imaginable,  muscular thighs with which they can crack AND shell walnuts,  and they have a decided waddle.

Give me the less than perfect. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...


I don't think I have laughed so much in ages!
Athletes that waddle.....I now have images of Daisy duck, all flat chested, in a tight fitting cozzie doing the butterfly whilst cracking walnuts in her butt cheeks.....


----------



## Penny Less (6 August 2012)

Alec, we are a match made in heaven, I am as far from perfect as you can possibly imagine !


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (6 August 2012)

I am betting they have fairly industrial sports bras as well! even small boobs bounce and it ain't comfy over 100m hurdles or very helpful in the speed department.
Why is it not aesthetically pleasing may I ask?


----------

